# Modern Arnis at Martial Arts Gala, May 21-23, Elma, NY.



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2004)

Datu Tim Hartman will be a guest instructor at Bill Adams' Martial Arts Gala. For more information contact Mr. Adams at 716-668-5004 or badamski@buffnet.net


----------

